# Number next NFL Football in guide?



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

On the guide there is a yellow / orange box with a number in 60-70 range next to NFL Football title. What is it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hoyty said:


> On the guide there is a yellow / orange box with a number in 60-70 range next to NFL Football title. What is it?


In Settings, User preferences: Thuuz Sports ratings. On or off.


----------

